# Are you a Harry Potter Fan?



## Zeal (Jul 19, 2007)

Many people are crazy about Harry Potter.  They wait in anticipation for the next book (as I used to do- Left behind series).  Do you thik it is okay to read these books.  I have learned and have also seen report that the woman ho wote these books was actully a part of this life style (the occult).  Many things in the book may or may not be actual spells.

I have not read any of the books.  My sister is a school teacher.  She decided to read teh first book when it came out.  She said that it made her physically sick reading it.  She said she had headaches and it made her on edge.    She felt as thoughit was just coiencidence and continued read it.  Se evntually stopped.   She said and I quote, " It clashes with my spirit.  It does not agree with my spirit."  She immediately stopped reading the book.

What do you think?  Do you have any interests?  Have you read the book?  Spiritually what do you think of the subject matter and reading this book?


----------



## PaperClip (Jul 19, 2007)

My understanding re. Harry Potter and Christianity is that since Harry Potter deals with witchcraft, the occult, that it is spiritually unhealthy for Christians to be exposed to or to even entertain it via watching it. Sorcery, witchcraft and the occult means interacting with other spirits other than the Holy Spirit, other gods instead of the Lord God in the Name of the Lord Jesus Christ, which would violate Exodus 20:3 "thou shalt have no other gods before me".

The Bible talks about those who dabbled in the occult, fortune-telling, etc. and how offensive it is to Him, particularly because it attempts to mock, mimic or copy the power of God, but at best, it is a counterfeit of the real and true power of God. (Deut 18:10-13). And this book series is so seductive and enticing, seemingly harmless, but the Bible says to not even be CURIOUS about it....


----------



## alexstin (Jul 19, 2007)

Not a fan. I haven't read any of the books and have no interest in doing so.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 19, 2007)

Never got 'caught up' in Harry Potter; neither do we entertain the fantasy with our children.  There are no Harry Potter replicas in our households.  

We have plenty of 'Veggie Tales' though.


----------



## alexstin (Jul 19, 2007)

Shimmie said:
			
		

> Never got 'caught up' in Harry Potter; neither do we entertain the fantasy with our children.  There are no Harry Potter replicas in our households.
> 
> We have plenty of 'Veggie Tales' though.



Love the Veggies!


----------



## myco (Jul 19, 2007)

Speaking of books, I was shocked the first time I walked into a Christian bookstore and I saw "The Chronicles of Narnia" series.  I read that when I was younger and it talks about "black magic and witches". I actually think it's just as bad if not worse than the Harry Potter series.

Has anyone heard or does anyone know why one is okay and the other is not?


----------



## SilkyandSmooth (Jul 19, 2007)

Yes!! I guess you can tell by the siggy, huh?  

I've already seen the OOTP movie twice. The 7th book is almost here and I am pretty excited about it. I pre-ordered from Barnes and Noble.com as soon as the title was released earlier this year. I can't wait!

ETA: I don't see anything with the books or movies. It's fiction afterall.


----------



## mrsmeredith (Jul 19, 2007)

myco said:
			
		

> Speaking of books, I was shocked the first time I walked into a Christian bookstore and I saw "The Chronicles of Narnia" series. I read that when I was younger and it talks about "black magic and witches". I actually think it's just as bad if not worse than the Harry Potter series.
> 
> Has anyone heard or does anyone know why one is okay and the other is not?


 

Well, I did not read the book but I loved the movie. Churches support this movie as well. It has spiritual concepts. Its help you to understand what christ did for us.


----------



## Blackoutzangel05 (Jul 19, 2007)

Personally, I just started reading the first Harry Potter book and I like it. I take it as what it is and that is fiction. We don't allow our daughter to read the books or view the movies...My husband is a fan of Harry Potter because the movies have so much action and good graphics in them. 

I am not sure if its right or wrong to view them but I do know that I don't let those thoughts and ways affect me. I know its not real and I know that my God is real.


----------



## myco (Jul 19, 2007)

Blackoutzangel05 said:
			
		

> Personally, I just started reading the first Harry Potter book and I like it. I take it as what it is and that is fiction. We don't allow our daughter to read the books or view the movies...My husband is a fan of Harry Potter because the movies have so much action and good graphics in them.
> 
> I am not sure if its right or wrong to view them but I do know that I don't let those thoughts and ways affect me. I know its not real and I know that my God is real.



I agree. I think they are great stories.  I like the movies because over the course of all of them, you get to see all of the child actors grow up.  Just looking back at the first one as opposed to the latest one is so interesting.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 19, 2007)

Blackoutzangel05 said:
			
		

> Personally, I just started reading the first Harry Potter book and I like it. I take it as what it is and that is fiction. We don't allow our daughter to read the books or view the movies...My husband is a fan of Harry Potter because the movies have so much action and good graphics in them.
> 
> I am not sure if its right or wrong to view them but I do know that I don't let those thoughts and ways affect me. I know its not real and I know that my God is real.


I think its good that you are 'aware' of its content.  As parents, we need to know what is going on; for even what we don't allow around our children in our homes, they are still exposed to so much of it in school (via classmates, teachers, etc.) and when they visit other homes. 

God doesn't want us to be ignorant of satan's devices.  We need to know what he's using to infuence our children.  The same manner as we 'screen' their company, we also screen their amusements. 

So much is going on with our 'Babies'....we can't afford to rest from being aware of all that's out there.  

Being a Christian doesn't mean keeping our heads in the sand.  We need to look up, down and all around in this walk.


----------



## Glib Gurl (Jul 19, 2007)

I have no interest in Harry Potter or any other "fantasy" novels or movies . . . they never appealed to me.  

My mom, however, *loves* Harry Potter . . . and she's a very devout Christian.  She says that Harry Potter is a good "character" and that the stories are more or less morality tales about good and evil . . . Harry only uses his power for good


----------



## EbonyHairedPrincess (Jul 19, 2007)

I really enjoy the movies.  I don't get caught up in the hype of the books, clothes & merchandise.  I was more excited about re-runs of the Lord of the Rings and the release of Transformers than Harry Potter.  I was late getting into the movies because I wanted to be careful with what I allowed into my spirit.  I think Harry Potter is harmless to the well grounded, spiritually mature person.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 19, 2007)

Glib Gurl said:
			
		

> I have no interest in Harry Potter or any other "fantasy" novels or movies . . . they never appealed to me.
> 
> My mom, however, *loves* Harry Potter . . . and she's a very devout Christian. She says that Harry Potter is a good "character" and that the stories are more or less morality tales about good and evil . . . Harry only uses his power for good


Hi GG  (Hugs)... You've shared a good point here.  I too know many adults, Christian and non Christian who like / enjoy Harry Potter for the same reasons as your mom.  

The issue with Harry Potter is that it exhalts 'Man' without giving credit or honor to God who ultimately gives us the power over the enemy.  We don't want our children to grow up with the concept that they are 'self-made' gods.  

This is where we have to draw the line.  As adults, we 'know' (at least adults are supposed to know ) the difference.  Where children are still very impressionable and they are not relating God to being the one who overpowers evil.   

In the stories, the movies are extremely 'attractive' with it's adverture and technology; the movies hold a captive audience; so with that alone and with this in mind, it is Harry Potter who is proclaimed as the hero and hence seen as no need for God.  It's all about man's conquests.  

Yet with Godly adventure, even King David proclaimed to Goliath that he came in the name of the Lord; in crossing the Red Sea, it was proclaimed so in the name of the Lord.   Battle after Battle being fought in the Bible, the children of God gave God and God alone, the Glory.  People knew that each battle fought and each victory won, it was not done without the mercies of the Lord.  It's God's glory, not man's.  

It's not Harry's power that we wish for our children to believe in...only God's.  And we have to be very careful as Christians to whom we give credit to and how we justify Harry Potter's movies.


----------



## Dee Raven (Jul 19, 2007)

I LOVE Harry Potter.  I was up at 12am last Wednesday for the release of the movie.  And I will be up at 12am on Friday to get my copy of the last book.  I don't see anything wrong with fantasy fiction.  Fiction = not real.  I don't think that JK Rowling is involved in witchcraft.  She was a teacher. And as for her spells, she probably made them up.  They're all basic greek, latin derivatives.  It really astounds me the rumors that have been created by someone who has done nothing more than write an incredibly good story and entertain people.

And for those who've only seen the movie, until you've read the books, you will never undstand they hype. The movies are good, but they don't compare.

And lastly, I think it's really great, that Rowling has gotten people to actually enjoy picking up a book.  I was looking at borders.com this morning and the online alone has already sold over a million copies.


----------



## sexy c (Jul 19, 2007)

To many Christians put to much in to this.  Its just a book and the fact that it deals with a wizard puts people in odds.  I love the book and movies and im very much a christian.  Its just entertainment for children, if the book was about anything else but a wizards i dont think it would matter so much.  Some people put too much time on their hands to worry about a book that deals with a wizard and his friends.


----------



## Puddles (Jul 19, 2007)

I enjoy the books. If you *"have" read* any of the books....all of them is about Love. How love and good wins over evil every time. 

Like "all" movies/books....the main character *"is"* the hero. So of course they're going to get all the credit. What action/adventure movie did the main character did not defeat the bad guy? And the main character in all books/movies is the hero. But unlike other movies/books.....HP always has an underlying theme. Good prevails over evil no matter what. 

We all are going to have different opinions on this and no matter what anyone says.....we all have our "own" beliefs. Just because someone doesn't believe what you believe.....doesn't mean it's wrong.

My relationship with God is a personal one and only He knows my heart. So....with that said.......I like HP.....see nothing wrong with it. I like the meaning behind every story.
If you don't like/agree with HP.....that's ok too. Everyone has a choice and who am I to say who's right or who's wrong.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 19, 2007)

sexy c said:
			
		

> To many Christians put to much in to this. Its just a book and the fact that it deals with a wizard puts people in odds. I love the book and movies and im very much a christian. Its just entertainment for children, if the book was about anything else but a wizards i dont think it would matter so much. Some people put too much time on their hands to worry about a book that deals with a wizard and his friends.


I can understand what you're saying about Christians may be putting too much into the issue of Harry Potter.   

However, being one who knows witchcraft, I know the precautions. I know how subtle the enemy can use it.  Trust me, I know.  

And as long as we think its (only) entertainment, it makes it all the more easier for satan to have his influence.  Are we as Christians supposed to fear wizardry/witchcraft?  NO! But we are to choose wisely what influences we allow into our spirits and especially that of our children.

You see, being a Christian or wearing a Christian label doesn't protect us from deceptions or being swayed or fencing our faith. God warns us consistantly about what we allow into our minds.  satan is very subtle; for what Christian in their right mind would willingly serve a devil who makes himself known up front who he is?  

They wouldn't and satan knows this.  Therefore he comes in with the subtle...so called 'harmless' effects, and little by little eases his doctrines of 'compromise' into the hearts of those he's taken in.  

To be 'aware' of Harry Potter is a wise thing.  To defend it....Hmmmmmm,  You see, satan has already taken one in....that's how he works.  

(Peace and Blessings...Angels..)


----------



## Puddles (Jul 19, 2007)

Shimmie said:
			
		

> To defend it....Hmmmmmm,  You see, satan has already taken one in....that's how he works.
> 
> (Peace and Blessings...Angels..)



 For you to say that is judgemental.  You do not know any one's walk/relationship with God.


----------



## alexstin (Jul 19, 2007)

myco said:
			
		

> Speaking of books, I was shocked the first time I walked into a Christian bookstore and I saw "The Chronicles of Narnia" series.  I read that when I was younger and it talks about "black magic and witches". I actually think it's just as bad if not worse than the Harry Potter series.
> 
> Has anyone heard or does anyone know why one is okay and the other is not?



I saw Chronicles of Narnia but after doing some research online(I'd heard some disturbing things) I decided not to buy it. I agree, no different than Harry Potter.


----------



## deejoy (Jul 19, 2007)

Nope. I read a few pages online and I could tell it was not going to be something I was interested in. Booooooooring. I'm generally not a fan of fantasy either.


----------



## Tracy_W (Jul 19, 2007)

Dee Raven said:
			
		

> I LOVE Harry Potter.  I was up at 12am last Wednesday for the release of the movie.  And I will be up at 12am on Friday to get my copy of the last book.  I don't see anything wrong with fantasy fiction.  Fiction = not real.  I don't think that JK Rowling is involved in witchcraft.  She was a teacher. And as for her spells, she probably made them up.  They're all basic greek, latin derivatives.  It really astounds me the rumors that have been created by someone who has done nothing more than write an incredibly good story and entertain people.
> 
> And for those who've only seen the movie, until you've read the books, you will never undstand they hype. The movies are good, but they don't compare.
> 
> And lastly, I think it's really great, that Rowling has gotten people to actually enjoy picking up a book.  I was looking at borders.com this morning and the online alone has already sold over a million copies.



I completely agree with everything said.  I am a Christian and I also enjoy reading Harry Potter books.  I am not so much into the movies, but I find the books entertaining.  

Honestly, I do not see the harm in these books.  I agree with previous posters who say we should monitor what our children see and learn, but I think there should be no problem for adults who are grounded in their religion.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Jul 19, 2007)

I don't see anything wrong with the books. I guess im not serious enough about religion to even think of it harming my faith? I dunno...I am religious but I think books are books. I think it is very healthy for people to explore fantasy and even if it is "witchcraft (I regard this as fiction)" I think its important to learn about everything, all types of religions, wheather they are viewed as witchcraft to some.

I remember reading Harry Potter in 5th grade and parts of middle school, but once I got to HS I stopped. I am going to read the 4th book...then see the movies, and then I will be ready to read the 7th book!!!


----------



## Minx (Jul 19, 2007)

Shimmie said:
			
		

> I can understand what you're saying about Christians may be putting too much into the issue of Harry Potter.
> 
> However, being one who knows witchcraft, I know the precautions. I know how subtle the enemy can use it. Trust me, I know.
> 
> ...


 


Oh, Amen, amen, amen!

I agree with Shimmee, especially the bolded parts.

My sisters in Christ, please hear me when I say this:
We are living in the last days!!!!

This is not a joke, this is real!
Satan is real!

That witch craft/sorcery stuff has no place in the Christian home.

The Word tells us to guard our gates; our eyes, meaning be careful not to watch everything, and our ears, meaning do not listen to everything.

Why?
Because this is how demonic forces get into our spirits without us even realizing it.

The devil is so, so sneaky and cunning.

He is all about DECEPTION!
The Word of God says "Be not deceived"!

The enemy comes packaged up all nicely, looking harmless and and we think its all innocent,
but letting that demonic stuff in your spirit is not cool.
Just look how enticing it is.
Got people all mesmerized 

Remember what the word says about how sly the devil is in terms of getting people to take his mark,the mark of the beast?

The Word says he (satan) will "cause" people to take his mark.
That means that he most likely will not just come right out and ask people to follow him.
Instead he will *deceive.*

People, even Christians, may "think" they are immune to satan's schemes, not at all aware that some things they are doing in their lives lead up to demonic worship or demon possession.
Just read the Word.........he(Satan)will _cause_ them to take the mark.

Please remember that if you think this Harry Potter stuff is harmless.

I pray for all of you to stay covered in the blood of the lamb.

Peace and blessings,
dk


----------



## Zeal (Jul 19, 2007)

Shimmie said:
			
		

> I can understand what you're saying about Christians may be putting too much into the issue of Harry Potter.
> 
> However, being one who knows witchcraft, I know the precautions. I know how subtle the enemy can use it. Trust me, I know.
> 
> ...


 
I feel as though we have to be very careful what we allow into our spirits via out eye gate and ear gates.  For example I used to love Will and Grace.  It was very entertaining.  But once you start watching those types of thing (satan is subtle).  Once you start you will start saying aww that is cute.  It's just a show.  It's ok. (wining voice) I like Jack.

Yes and I did like Jack however, I was finding a lifestyle not pleasing to God funny and cute. Then I realized that I shuld stop watching the show.  It glorified sin.

Next thng you know, you are supporting a gay lifestyle.  I am not saying that all people will get caught up.  Just be careful what you allow to enter your spirit.  Like I said ... My sister did not know what the book was reallyabout and pre-read for classroom.  The book made her physically ill.


Another thing that happened once.  Charmed was on. The cat walke in the same room as the TV and immediately stopped in his tracks.  He actully walked back out of the room backwards. He seemed frightened


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 19, 2007)

Puddles said:
			
		

> For you to say that is judgemental.  You do not know any one's walk/relationship with God.


Puddles please don't be offended.  My judgement is of the enemy (satan); not anyone personally.  This I promise you.  I don't doubt for a minute that you nor anyone else here has a wonderful walk with the Lord.  However, this makes one all the more a target for satan...an attractive target for sure to weaken / challenge ones walk.  

Dear one, here's something to consider...

*From II Samuel 1:19-27:*

The beauty of Israel is slain upon thy high places: how are the mighty *FALLEN*! 

How are the mighty *FALLEN* in the midst of the battle! O Jonathan, thou wast slain in thine high places. 

How are the mighty *FALLEN*, and the weapons of war perished! 

Puddles, satan wants in.  he doesn't care how he does it or to whom, those in or out of Christ Jesus...satan wants in.  he seeks to capture and destroy anyone with any tactic he can use.  

One of the choicest of his targets are those 'strong' and/or growing in their 'walk' with Jesus.  he wants to take them down.   Ever wonder why a man will sweet-talk, wine and dine a woman just to bed her and then leave her?   Its no different with satan.   he will use anything to 'capture' and destroy and it all begins with our minds; then our wills, and finally our flesh.   It's all a typical pattern.

he will use enough of the 'good'; seemingly harmless; and just enough of the truth to conceal his plan and little by little, he seeps his influence into our spirits until we feel comfortable with him and hence unable to recognize him for whats really going on...a plot for the killing of us in our faith.  

Don't feel judged...you're not.  Just be aware.  Fully aware and allow the Holy Spirit to keep you open to satan's devices.  

Again...I judge you not.  I can't and I won't.  But I can judge the enemy because I 'know' him.  But even more, I 'know' Jesus and its in Him that I move and live and breathe and have my being.   This I believe of you too.

But be aware...for you are a prime target of the enemy.  he's not going to announce who he is, out front.  he doesn't have to, for he has found too many places to disguise himself.   You see, our 'babies' are also the prime target of satan.  Cartoons are the biggest way to capture a child's attention and lure him/her into adventurism/fantasy.   Children absorb this and hold onto it as true.  And if mommie/daddie applaude it, our babies will too.  

"How are the Mighty Fallen....?" 

The greater satan's target, the more boost for his ego.  

"How are the Mighty Fallen....?"

((( Big Hugs )))


----------



## mango387 (Jul 19, 2007)

myco said:
			
		

> Speaking of books, I was shocked the first time I walked into a Christian bookstore and I saw "The Chronicles of Narnia" series.  I read that when I was younger and it talks about "black magic and witches". I actually think it's just as bad if not worse than the Harry Potter series.
> 
> Has anyone heard or does anyone know why one is okay and the other is not?



I have watched the C of N movies and I started reading the C of N book.  From what I have seen and heard, this is TOTALLY different from Harry Potter.  I heard that C. S. Lewis, the author, wanted a way to introduce children to Christian principles and ultimately Christ without banging them on the head with it.  (Sorry, I could not think of a better way to describe it).  Therefore, he created his tales with the witch and the other villains representing Satan, etc.  I watched an interview from C. S. Lewis's relative on the Hour of Power (Crystal Cathedral), and he was a fascinating guy apparently.  

One thing that the relative said during that interview that sticks w/ me is that he had another relative who was a nonbeliever who went from religion to religion (not denomination) seeking the true religion.  Eventually, the relative returned to Christianity, because "all searches for truth lead back to the cross" (there are no objections from this little mango fruit either w/ that statement).


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 20, 2007)

Zeal said:
			
		

> I feel as though we have to be very careful what we allow into our spirits via out eye gate and ear gates. For example I used to love Will and Grace. It was very entertaining. But once you start watching those types of thing (satan is subtle). Once you start you will start saying aww that is cute. It's just a show. It's ok. (wining voice) I like Jack.
> 
> Yes and I did like Jack however, I was finding a lifestyle not pleasing to God funny and cute. Then I realized that I shuld stop watching the show. It glorified sin.
> 
> ...


Zeal, I had the same experience with the show 'Will and Grace.'  I like the actor, Eric McCormick.  But one day when the show was on, the Holy Spirit gently spoke these words to me, "That Show Offends Me."   

Zeal, I was so grieved in my spirit.  For I was watching this show for entertainment.  It was funny and when you've spent a long day at work; frustrated in rush hour commutes; long lines at the bank/grocery store... you look for a 'release' when you come home.  The show appeals to our need for joy and laughter.  

However, while we are being entertained, we are gradually being 'drawn' into acceptance of a lifestyle that doesn't honor God.  What's so sad is that this show is on syndicated programing early evenings where so many of our children have access to it....they are being subjected to accepting an unholy lifestyle.  

Disclaimer:  I'm putting this out into the open for those who may be offended.  I do not hate gays; neither do I fear them, hence I am not homophobic.   People are still human beings and I care about them.   However, it is only the 'act' / the gay lifestyle that I speak against and nothing more.


----------



## PaperClip (Jul 20, 2007)

Cosigning the Will & Grace references. Shimmie's and Zeal's posts convict (not condemn) me of my actions on this matter. My "excuse" for watching was that the show was funny and I liked the comraderie of the foursome (esp. as I wish I had such comraderie in my real life) but I had put my fleshly pleasure over the fact that the content is not pleasing to the Lord.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 20, 2007)

RelaxerRehab said:
			
		

> Cosigning the Will & Grace references. Shimmie's and Zeal's posts convict (not condemn) me of my actions on this matter. My "excuse" for watching was that the show was funny and I liked the comraderie of the foursome (esp. as I wish I had such comraderie in my real life) but I had put my fleshly pleasure over the fact that the content is not pleasing to the Lord.


 
I have another experience.  I was totally hooked on the show, "Queer Eye for the Straight Guy."   It was a cable show of 4 gay men who had very much class and they would literally transform a 'straight' guy from his sloppy housekeeping and dressing and grooming habits.   

I loved this show, especially since it targeted one of my favorite pass times, 'Home Decor'.   And I loved the comraderie of the group of men who really do have good taste and excellent grooming habits.  But the Lord asked me a question one day.   "Do you think that gay men are the only ones who know excellent grooming and home decor?"  

The show's main objective was to gain appreciation of gays.  To see them in a different light.  I see no fault in this, as they are still human beings with a heart full of love as anyone else.  However, the Lord was alerting me to something more.  This was another subtle way for satan to decode our ethics regarding homosexuality.   

Yes, many will say this is going overboard, but its not.  It's just something to be aware of.   For I noticed something else in the show, these men never renounced their lifestyle and they never will...meaning they were using the show to grand stand and support homosexuality, the act --- even more than homosexuals, the human deserving of love.   And placing  it into the homes (via television) of those who would normally not entertain homosexuals.  Hence our children being subjected to accepting the lifestyle as the normal and being okay.   

The media is a powerful tool.   A very powerful too and satan is having a hayday with it.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 20, 2007)

One thing we have to bear in mind about entertainment is that is a 'distraction.'   This is why we are so drawn to it.  It entertains the part of us that wants an escape; to get away from the pressures and the cares of this life.  satan knows this and he is taking FULL advantage of it. 

Granted, being entertained is *NOT* a sin.  *Of course not.*  We need entertainment; we are all here to enjoy life.  But while we are being entertained, we are not focused upon what the enemy is doing behind the scenes; hence his many disguises which bring many unpleasant surprises.   
We just have to be aware.   We can enjoy life, but we have to be on guard and to just be aware.  

Trust me, I have much to be aware of. *Much.*  So what I'm sharing points the finger *at me.    *For* a*nyone else who feels the same convictions, that's okay; no one is being judged or condemned. .     

Peace and Blessings everyone.  The gift of discernment shall rule and reign.


----------



## Puddles (Jul 20, 2007)

Shimmie said:
			
		

> Puddles please don't be offended.  My judgement is of the enemy (satan); not anyone personally.  This I promise you.  I don't doubt for a minute that you nor anyone else here has a wonderful walk with the Lord.  However, this makes one all the more a target for satan...an attractive target for sure to weaken / challenge ones walk.
> 
> Dear one, here's something to consider...
> 
> ...



 The same (((Hugs))) back to you sweetie.  
And no....I don't feel you were judging "Me".


----------



## live2bgr8 (Jul 21, 2007)

myco said:
			
		

> Speaking of books, I was shocked the first time I walked into a Christian bookstore and I saw "The Chronicles of Narnia" series. I read that when I was younger and it talks about "black magic and witches". I actually think it's just as bad if not worse than the Harry Potter series.
> 
> Has anyone heard or does anyone know why one is okay and the other is not?


 

Many people view Chronicals of Narnia as an allegory. Aslan the Lion represents the Christ and the White Witch represents Satan. The story series outlines the redemption of man.  If one is familiar with the "Screwtape Letters" which was also written by C. S. Lewis, they would know he was a devout Christian. Actually, some of his writings have influenced Frank Perretti (sp?) and other Christian authors of today.

As for Harry Potter, totally different. Where Chronicles of Narnia villifies, this series glorifies things that are TOTALLY against Scripture.

ETA: I agree with what Shimmie was saying-- any opportunity that Satan has, he'll take it. That's why taking an active stance with entertainment-- rather than a passive one-- is crucial to the Christian walk. Think about the source... what is the artist trying to accomplish? What are his/her spiritual, political and social leanings? The arts can be a more persuasive way to get a message across, because people tend to be relaxed (physically and mentally) when they are enjoying what they read, see or hear.

In every form of entertainment / art there will be something counter to the word of God. Even paintings of Jesus Christ are not exempt from this phenomenon. We are humans. That's why we have to stay in the Word and continually ask God for discernment.


----------



## alexstin (Jul 21, 2007)

So is this stuff NOT true about CS Lewis and Narnia because there is troubling info out there about him. Here's just one source:



http://www.lasttrumpetministries.org/tracts/narnia_chronicles.html


----------



## live2bgr8 (Jul 21, 2007)

alexstin said:
			
		

> So is this stuff NOT true about CS Lewis and Narnia because there is troubling info out there about him. Here's just one source:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.lasttrumpetministries.org/tracts/narnia_chronicles.html


 
Are they saying that C.S Lewis was not a Christian when he said that he was?  He even faced much of the "social persecution" that Christians face today... Scathing reviews from athiests like HG Wells and ridicule of his work...

I don't want to argue, but I'd rather believe the horses mouth than a third party judge...

ETA: I just went to the link. Most of it is talking about the Disney movie-- (which has it's bad and good points BTW). But I would suggest that people read the book before laying into the author...


----------



## alexstin (Jul 21, 2007)

kelouis75 said:
			
		

> Are they saying that C.S Lewis was not a Christian when he said that he was?  He even faced much of the "social persecution" that Christians face today... Scathing reviews from athiests like HG Wells and ridicule of his work...
> 
> I don't want to argue, but I'd rather believe the horses mouth than a third party judge...
> 
> ETA: I just went to the link. Most of it is talking about the Disney movie-- (which has it's bad and good points BTW). But I would suggest that people read the book before laying into the author...



No argument. I'm just asking a question. Is the stuff reported about his works(books) true or false? That link lists info from his books supposedly. If it's not true, great, but those are supposedly quotes from his books.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 21, 2007)

alexstin said:
			
		

> Love the Veggies!


 
Adorable and cute aren't they?


----------



## live2bgr8 (Jul 22, 2007)

alexstin said:
			
		

> No argument. I'm just asking a question. Is the stuff reported about his works(books) true or false? That link lists info from his books supposedly. If it's not true, great, but those are supposedly quotes from his books.


 
That's good... I have to admit I just skimmed the link before. Actually I'm not familiar with "The Worldâ€™s Last Night and Other Essays" nor "Reflections", but I am leery when people use a lot of ellipses when quoting other people's work. Usually it means that the words have been taken out of context to shape the third party's argument. I would be interested in reading the full passages from the original works though. Probably not tomorrow  but sometime. 

I would also like to know if he wrote those particular works before or after Screwtape Letters and Chronicles of Narnia. That would also be an important part of the analysis. Why? Because we all are on a spiritual journey. We don't stay the same from year to year. Hopefully we get new revelation of God in our lives each day... we grow and don't regress. All in all I'd say this is an interesting subject.

C.S. Lewis has been a controversial figure in literature. It has been some time since I have read any of his works, but when I did-- I found merit in what he was trying to express...

The perfect substitutionary sacrifice on behalf of the sinner, the resurrection, the battle for each individual soul and the acknowledgement of temptation's destructive nature are themes that he addresses in his works. 

From a Christian world view, I saw Christ in Lewis' writings. Perhaps that's because I'm not very familiar with pagan ritual. I know a little about Greek, Roman and Egyptian mythology from school, but that is the extent... 

So I guess this is a long way of saying I'm not sure if what this guy purports on the website is true or false.  Frankly, I think only God and Lewis really know the answer to that question.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Jul 22, 2007)

I respect what people are saying about letting Satan into our lives. This is why , for example, I never was really into Halloween and my mother never liked the idea of me going trick-or-treating
BUT
who is Satan with Harry Potter....it's an honest question. Is J.K Rowling the Devil for writing it? I hope you all understand why I am asking this question. There are temptations and aspects of the world which I agree are tempatations from the devil in a symbolic sense...but how is something that was written by an ordinary woman part of that?


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 22, 2007)

cutiebe2 said:
			
		

> I respect what people are saying about letting Satan into our lives. This is why , for example, I never was really into Halloween and my mother never liked the idea of me going trick-or-treating
> BUT
> who is Satan with Harry Potter....it's an honest question. Is J.K Rowling the Devil for writing it? I hope you all understand why I am asking this question. There are temptations and aspects of the world which I agree are tempatations from the devil in a symbolic sense...but how is something that was written by an ordinary woman part of that?


I wouldn't call this woman a devil at all.  But that doesn't stop satan from using her as his influence.  She just doesn't 'discern' it as such.  Obviously she's caught up in her own gift of imagination; a whirlwind in her Harry Potter adventures writing book after book.  AND she is making a lot of money and getting world acclaim.  She's caught up in the 'glory' of HP...who has become her source of prosperity. 

In this earth, satan is an illegal alien.  he cannot operate 'human to human' without a human accomplist.  he needs a human being to operate through. Hence, in this topic, it is the writer of HP.  She's more accepting to us; she is viewed as a harmless person.  In reality, she is. 

Hmmmmm, is it any wonder satan is not using her to his advantage as he does with so many others; orchestrating this distraction upon us from God?  

*Life's Reality:*  Humans need a 'release' from the everyday grind of survival.  The cares/stresses of this life.  As an example, the adventures of HP takes them away; followers are literally being lured away in their imaginations via a Pied Piper effect.  However, how far is one lead astray from reality?  From seeing God as the true hero.  You'd be surprised come 'Prayer Time', how many Christians have struggles getting their focus where it belongs.   Is it any wonder we have so much need of prayer for the 'simplest' things in life...$20 for gas or struggling for rent money.   

We've lost ground in our distractions via being caught up in the adventures of the likes of HP and *other adventures*.  Where's our 'hero' Harry when the forces of evil kill our children with drugs, weapons, STD's; broken marriages, HIV, the war in IRAQ?   We've been distracted from the real battle and the real weapons / strategies to overcome them. 

God doesn't mind us enjoying life.  He encourages it.  We need a 'balance' to be spiritually healthy.  But when we 'defend' the distractions of the world, we lose our ground where its needed the most...Prayer.


----------



## chica_canella (Jul 22, 2007)

Shimmie said:
			
		

> I have another experience. I was totally hooked on the show, "Queer Eye for the Straight Guy." It was a cable show of 4 gay men who had very much class and they would literally transform a 'straight' guy from his sloppy housekeeping and dressing and grooming habits.
> 
> I loved this show, especially since it targeted one of my favorite pass times, 'Home Decor'. And I loved the comraderie of the group of men who really do have good taste and excellent grooming habits. But the Lord asked me a question one day. "Do you think that gay men are the only ones who know excellent grooming and home decor?"
> 
> ...


 
Shimmie, you are so on point with alot of things. Which is why I am very weary of what I watch and allow my mom to watch since she lives with me.  I try to stay away from horror movies and anything with demonic looking creatures. So ofcourse Harry Potter is a no-no. When i first started watching Harry Potter, it was the first and last movie I've ever seen because I realized it was gloryfying witchcraft. The same thing applys with Medium and shows talking about psychics and what not. I will turn it off or turn the channel.


----------



## chica_canella (Jul 22, 2007)

Shimmie said:
			
		

> I have another experience. I was totally hooked on the show, "Queer Eye for the Straight Guy." It was a cable show of 4 gay men who had very much class and they would literally transform a 'straight' guy from his sloppy housekeeping and dressing and grooming habits.
> 
> I loved this show, especially since it targeted one of my favorite pass times, 'Home Decor'. And I loved the comraderie of the group of men who really do have good taste and excellent grooming habits. But the Lord asked me a question one day. "Do you think that gay men are the only ones who know excellent grooming and home decor?"
> 
> ...


 
Shimmie, you are so on point with alot of things. Which is why I am very weary of what I watch and allow my mom to watch since she lives with me.  I try to stay away from horror movies and anything with demonic looking creatures. So ofcourse Harry Potter is a no-no. When i first started watching Harry Potter, it was the first and last movie I've ever seen because I realized it was gloryfying witchcraft. The same thing applys with Medium and shows talking about psychics and what not. I will turn it off or turn the channel.


----------



## chica_canella (Jul 22, 2007)

cutiebe2 said:
			
		

> I respect what people are saying about letting Satan into our lives. This is why , for example, I never was really into Halloween and my mother never liked the idea of me going trick-or-treating
> BUT
> who is Satan with Harry Potter....it's an honest question. Is J.K Rowling the Devil for writing it? I hope you all understand why I am asking this question. There are temptations and aspects of the world which I agree are tempatations from the devil in a symbolic sense...but how is something that was written by an ordinary woman part of that?


 

She may willingly or unwillingly be used by evil forces. Just like a boss that may yell at his employ and not even know why, it may not be him but an evil spirit he is influenced by. No, J.K. most likely isn't the devil but she is being influenced by him.

She may be an ordinary women to you but her writings are influencing several young children and even adults to delve into witchcraft.


----------



## Ayeshia (Jul 22, 2007)

chica_canella said:
			
		

> She may willingly or unwillingly be used by evil forces. Just like a boss that may yell at his employ and not even know why, it may not be him but an evil spirit he is influenced by. No, J.K. most likely isn't the devil but she is being influenced by him.
> 
> She may be an ordinary women to you but her writings are influencing several young children and even adults to delve into witchcraft.




I think its only an influence if you allow it to be....speaking from an adult standpoint. With children what you say holds some truth.  I highly doubt that she "turned" christians out or any other religious group for that matter, and if it did than hey maybe they wren't truly into their faith to begin with.


----------



## PaperClip (Jul 22, 2007)

Ayeshia said:
			
		

> *I think its only an influence if you allow it to be....speaking from an adult standpoint.* With children what you say holds some truth. I highly doubt that she "turned" christians out or any other religious group for that matter, and if it did than hey maybe they wren't truly into their faith to begin with.


 
I think the sentiment of the bolded is what gets A LOT of Christians in trouble.... that we think we're strong enough to avoid temptation, or we're strong enough to be in an unhealthy spiritual environment without being affected. 

The Word of God talks a GREAT DEAL about avoiding sin, avoiding temptation, to RUN, to FLEE from unhealthy, temptuous situations. And the Lord helps us out so well by telling us through His Word about what is and is not healthy, what offends Him, and what pleases Him.

Also, I think we think that sin and temptation happens with big, grand gestures...when actually, the way down the wrong path begins with a SEED, a seed as one thought that doesn't get checked by the Word of God and then as that negative seed gets stronger and the Holy Spirit's promptings get ignored or clouded, that seed begins to grow and overtake a person so much so that the person can't even remember back to the point where things went wrong....

Galatians 5:16-26 (NKJV)

16 I say then: Walk in the Spirit, and you shall not fulfill the lust of the flesh. 17 For the flesh lusts against the Spirit, and the Spirit against the flesh; and these are contrary to one another, so that you do not do the things that you wish. 18 But if you are led by the Spirit, you are not under the law. 
19 Now the works of the flesh are evident, which are: adultery,[c] fornication, uncleanness, lewdness, 20 idolatry, sorcery, hatred, contentions, jealousies, outbursts of wrath, selfish ambitions, dissensions, heresies, 21 envy, murders,[d] drunkenness, revelries, and the like; of which I tell you beforehand, just as I also told _you_ in time past, that those who practice such things will not inherit the kingdom of God. 
22 But the fruit of the Spirit is love, joy, peace, longsuffering, kindness, goodness, faithfulness, 23 gentleness, self-control. Against such there is no law. 24 And those _who are_ Christâ€™s have crucified the flesh with its passions and desires. 25 If we live in the Spirit, let us also walk in the Spirit. 26 Let us not become conceited, provoking one another, envying one another.

1 Peter 2:11: 11 Beloved, I beg _you_ as sojourners and pilgrims, abstain from fleshly lusts which war against the soul,

Romans 7:17-19: 17 So now, (A)no longer am I the one doing it, but sin which dwells in me. 

 18For I know that nothing good dwells in me, that is, in my (B)flesh; for the willing is present in me, but the doing of the good is not.  19For (C)the good that I want, I do not do, but I practice the very evil that I do not want.

Romans 8:4-6: 4That the righteousness of the law might be fulfilled in us, who walk not after the flesh, but after the Spirit. 

 5For they that are after the flesh do mind the things of the flesh; but they that are after the Spirit the things of the Spirit.  6For to be carnally minded is death; but to be spiritually minded is life and peace.

1 John 2:15-17: 15Love not the world, neither the things that are in the world. If any man love the world, the love of the Father is not in him. 

 16For all that is in the world, the lust of the flesh, and the lust of the eyes, and the pride of life, is not of the Father, but is of the world.  17And the world passeth away, and the lust thereof: but he that doeth the will of God abideth for ever.


----------



## alexstin (Jul 22, 2007)

RelaxerRehab said:
			
		

> I think the sentiment of the bolded is what gets A LOT of Christians in trouble.... that we think we're strong enough to avoid temptation, or we're strong enough to be in an unhealthy spiritual environment without being affected.
> 
> The Word of God talks a GREAT DEAL about avoiding sin, avoiding temptation, to RUN, to FLEE from unhealthy, temptuous situations. And the Lord helps us out so well by telling us through His Word about what is and is not healthy, what offends Him, and what pleases Him.
> 
> ...




ITA. It realy has nothing to do with being an adult. It's all about the seed that's being planted in your life.


----------



## StrawberryQueen (Jul 22, 2007)

I don't see any danger in HP whatesoever.  Plenty of children's books use fantasy and things of the sort.  What about Dr. Seuss?


----------



## Ms Red (Jul 22, 2007)

I am not a "fanatic" but I enjoy reading the HP books. I also agree with the bolded statement below. IMO, HP is not for children though.





			
				Tracy_W said:
			
		

> I completely agree with everything said.  I am a Christian and I also enjoy reading Harry Potter books.  I am not so much into the movies, but I find the books entertaining.
> 
> Honestly, I do not see the harm in these books.  I agree with previous posters who say we should monitor what our children see and learn, but *I think there should be no problem for adults who are grounded in their religion*.


----------



## nissi (Jul 22, 2007)

Just like people mentioned Will and Grace (also Spin City) and homosexuality, I am careful and wary about how the HP series causes you to sympathize with the children because they are orphans, and then draws you into the world of witchcraft, setting up "lesser" degrees of witchcraft, whether for "good" or for "evil," when it's all the same to the Lord, because Harry ain't supposed to be casting spells in the first place!

*Revelation 21:8:*
But the fearful, and unbelieving, and the abominable, and murderers, and whoremongers, *and sorcerers, * and idolaters, and all liars, shall have their part in the lake which burneth with fire and brimstone: which is the second death.

Also, I do believe JK Rowling knew what she was doing as a vessel used by the enemy to project that mess into the earth realm, getting folks to sympathize, become fascinated, etc., besides for the obvious financial gain. It's easy because it is so well written to let one's guard down, but saints must be discerning.

*2 Corinthians 11:14:*
And no marvel; for Satan himself is transformed into an angel of light.

So I choose not to open my spirit to the 500+ pages per book. Because the Word commands us in Proverbs 4:23 to guard our hearts with all diligence, for out of it are the issues of life. I am steady fighting to get free of old mess b.c. (before Christ), so I am "sho nuff" not trying to bring myself into further bondage!


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 23, 2007)

StrawberryQueen said:
			
		

> I don't see any danger in HP whatesoever. Plenty of children's books use fantasy and things of the sort. What about Dr. Seuss?


All the more reason for the Holy Spirit to be in rule of our lives.  For as 'humans', we 'don't see', which is why we are so prone and vunerable to deception.   HP is a danger, seen or unseen.   The real danger is in those who are blinded to it.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Jul 23, 2007)

Nope.  Never been much into "fantasy" stories (except "Lion, Witch, Wardrobe" (CS Lewis, also a Christian author) and saw "The Never Ending Story").  I don't know if I was into "fantasy" if I would be conflicted as a Christian.  I have to guess so, but luckily, I don't like that genre anyway!


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 24, 2007)

Some of my other 'weaknesses' in show biz...

Grey's Anatomy'.... BUT what do we see constantly there?  

Girlfriends, The Game, All of Us, are other TV shows that I have become drawn to.   AND what do we constantly see?  

What bothers me is that Tia Mowry (The Game), is a fully confessed Christian (her entire family) and she plays the role of a girl living with her boyfriend.  I often wonder how she feels playing this role?  Is anyone that desperate for an acting job?  I can't judge her, but I still wonder.  

There are also several Disney shows that I cannot view nor allow my babies to view, for its content is not of our teaching as Christians.

I am as guilty as anyone else for I have to be mindful Daily, of what I yield to when it comes to entertainment.   The thing is, these shows 'compromise' who God is and what He stands for.   They say that God is okay, but we can't follow His way.


----------



## PaperClip (Jul 24, 2007)

Shimmie said:


> Some of my other 'weaknesses' in show biz...
> 
> Grey's Anatomy'.... BUT what do we see constantly there?
> 
> ...


 
Re. Disney: I gotta call out (on myself) "That's So Raven".... When I first heard of the show and caught the first episode on network TV (don't have cable). I was like "awww, cool! A young African-American lady on a nice, clean, family-oriented show!" but when she had a "vision", I was just like .... 

It's interesting though because I'm sure there are folk who might be thinking "well my goodness, what CAN we watch? What CAN we really do? How CAN we really entertain ourselves?" I cannot lie, I'm glad that my current full-time student status has allowed me to avoid cable TV ....

I think for me, the answer is knowing what my limits are, what my weaknesses are, and getting out of pride to think that I have enough strength on my own to resist things that may TEMPT RELAXERREHAB....and when I do get a prompting from the Holy Spirit about a movie, TV show, book, etc., that is not expedient for me to watch (1 Corinthians 10:23), that I have enough strength and reverence to OBEY GOD. This also helps us (me anyway) to be mindful to FAST from TELEVISION, to get me back closer to the things of the Lord....


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 24, 2007)

RelaxerRehab said:


> Re. Disney: I gotta call out (on myself) "That's So Raven".... When I first heard of the show and caught the first episode on network TV (don't have cable). I was like "awww, cool! A young African-American lady on a nice, clean, family-oriented show!" but when she had a "vision", I was just like ....
> 
> It's interesting though because I'm sure there are folk who might be thinking "well my goodness, what CAN we watch? What CAN we really do? How CAN we really entertain ourselves?" I cannot lie, I'm glad that my current full-time student status has allowed me to avoid cable TV ....
> 
> I think for me, the answer is knowing what my limits are, what my weaknesses are, and getting out of pride to think that I have enough strength on my own to resist things that may TEMPT RELAXERREHAB....and when I do get a prompting from the Holy Spirit about a movie, TV show, book, etc., that is not expedient for me to watch (1 Corinthians 10:23), that I have enough strength and reverence to OBEY GOD. This also helps us (me anyway) to be mindful to FAST from TELEVISION, to get me back closer to the things of the Lord....


 
I love Rave Symone.  She was adorable as a Cosby kid.  She's come such a long way.  But you're right about those visions....  

The body of Christ needs to show that we can have fun without the world's theories.   I mean, I really have an awesome time with my Christian family and friends.   And no one is all that deep...we truly enjoy life and each other without, drinking, smoking, drugs, cursing, etc.   Oh well~


----------



## pebbles (May 4, 2009)

Wow, I don't know how I ever missed this thread.  I LOVE Harry Potter! It turns out that the most powerful "magic" in the series, (if you want to call it that), is the ability to love. The love of a mother for her son, the love of a man for a woman, the love of the antagonists' mother for her son, and Harry's ability to love, despite all the hardships he's ever faced. It wasn't a spell of any kind. All the other things in the book take a back seat to the most powerful human emotion we can feel. And love is what ultimately saves Harry and the people around him. I do understand the dilemma for many where this story is concerned, but for me, I thought it was a wonderful story.


----------



## blazingthru (May 4, 2009)

I really LIKED harry potter to me its just a story. but I hadn't realize how its affecting people all over the world and even me, I am always wishing I had some sort of power when I am in my car and someone is doing something stupid or stuff to scare people are cause in accident. I didn't at the time realize It was not okay to be thinking that. but when I heard about the young getting caught into witchcraft and demon worship and all that stuff. I collected all the DVD's that had anything to do with power or witchcraft and I am talking stuff like the Covenant, Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings and the like and threw it out. all of it.  Now my children and I talk about movies all kinds of movies and TV shows and so forth and so I had no worries about them. but so many families do not do this, even my manager was telling me how his daughter was caught up in the new Vampire series, I liked it to but didn't get caught up in it. I brought a book and went to the movies thats about it ( sorry can't think of the name for the world) This stuff doesn't bother me but I refuse to watch it or have it in my homes because of the effect it has on the rest of the world.


----------



## pebbles (May 4, 2009)

^^^You're good!  Since I was young, I've always loved fantasy stories. Cinderella and Sleeping Beauty were my two favorites. I like to watch movies and read books that have nothing to do with real life. It's a great escape, for me. I do believe, however, that it is probably best to closely monitor and/or limit the amount of exposure kids have to these types of stories. Once you start wishing for magic powers and such, it's not a good place to be, IMO.


----------



## Ramya (May 4, 2009)

I could never get into it. I watched one movie and was turned off by the terminology used.


----------



## aribell (May 4, 2009)

I really enjoyed the Harry Potter series.  But I've also always liked fantasy.  I agree wholeheartely with Pebbles' comment that it's mostly about love and relationships and is encouraging in that respect.


----------



## Duchesse (May 4, 2009)

I'm ashamed that I haven't read the series, but I LOVE the movies. I've always been in love with fantasy since I was a child...The Neverending Story, Labryinth,The Hobbit, I was in it!

 I totally understand where some of the hesitation comes from, with him being a witch and the occultism that is in the storyline. My younger brother is _very_ wrapped up in fantasy (books and video games), to the point that its gotten a bit disturbing.

My mother didn't let us say "Mekalekahimekahineyho" from the genie in the PeeWee Herman show, she'd be like "You don't know what spirit you may be calling up"...lol. We used to laugh at her, but I understand now. You do have to be careful about the spiritual influences of seemingly innocent childish things.


----------



## lilmsjanet (May 4, 2009)

i swear i posted in here already but i cant find my post oh well i love malfoyyyyyyy


----------



## moonglowdiva (May 4, 2009)

*I do not read HP nor do I have any HP books in my classroom library. My children do not read HP. I don't feel the need to open any doors that need not be open.*


----------



## RavenMaven (May 4, 2009)

Harry Potter was a good read. You don't see me running around with a spell wand in my hand shouting incantations and whatnot. It doesn't hurt to read a good book. If you and your family are strong and in good standing Christians, you shouldn't have to worry about this childrens book interfering with your spiritual life. It's just a book. Enjoy the adventurous good read and let your imagination run wild.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 5, 2009)

i haven't read the books, but i did like a couple of the movies.  i am a big Star Wars fan too.  i love Chronicals of Narnia.  I will not watch the Golden Compass though.  I don't get too deep into these movies.  People used to have problems with the Wizard of Oz.


----------



## hurricane (May 6, 2009)

*I did not read the books but I watched the movies. The first one was entertaining to me. ( This is how they hook you ) Then by the time I got to the fourth movie I had to stop. Each movie got darker and darker. I tell you this is nothing to play with. *


----------



## hurricane (May 6, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> Some of my other 'weaknesses' in show biz...
> 
> Grey's Anatomy'.... BUT what do we see constantly there?
> 
> ...


__________________________________________________________

*I thought that I was the only one that noticed Tia and Tamara straddling that fence. They played witches in a Disney Movie called Twitches.*

*The enemy will test you on what you profess.*


----------



## blazingthru (May 7, 2009)

I must confess - I gave up all those shows except for Medium, I really like that show and my daughter ( after I yelled at her for watching something in park some show where they have stars on there and videos and the girls dress any kind of way. I hate that show. She said you watched Medium and thats worst then this and I said your right I do watch it. I wont' watch it anymore. or criminal minds and I like that show too. Dag there really isn't anything much left to watch. I don't watch sitcoms I never liked them only back in the day like the jeffersons and good times but thats about it. I wish there was some channels for Christian TV good stuff too. Good movies


----------

